# dans les/aux environs/alentours (de)



## versyl

Bonjour,

dans un sens spatial, est-ce que c'est égal de dire: 'dans les environs (de)' et 'aux environs (de)'?
p.e. Il habite dans les environs / aux environs. _(loc adv)_
p.e. Il habite dans les environs / aux environs de Paris. _(loc prép)_
dans un sens temporel: toujours 'aux environs (de)'?
p.e. Il viendra aux environs de midi. _(loc prép)_
(p.e. Il viendra à midi? Oui, aux environs) _(loc adv)
_
[…]


----------



## JClaudeK

Selon moi:

p.e. Il habite dans les environs. / aux environs _(loc adv) _- avec "aux", il faut un complément (_aux environs_ de quel endroit ?)
p.e. Il habite dans les environs / aux environs de Paris. _(loc prép)_
dans un sens temporel: toujours 'aux environs (de)'? - est considéré comme littéraire au sens temporel (selon _Le Bon usage_)
p.e. Il viendra aux environs de midi. _(loc prép)_
(p.e. Il viendra à midi? Oui, aux environs- il faut un complément) _(loc adv) → Oui, vers midi/  aux environs de midi._


----------



## roquette

Bonjour,
Pour "alentours" on devrait suivre la même règle ou c'est différent de "environs"?
Il faut dire: "il habite dans les alentours" et "il habite aux alentours de la ville"? Il faut le compléter si c'est avec "aux" et si c'est avec "dans" il ne faut pas de complément?


----------



## SergueiL

"aux alentours" suit la même règle. Pensez que les locutions complètes sont "aux environs *de*" ou "aux alentours *de*". Ce qui les distingue de tournures de même sens formées avec la préposition _à_, comme : "à côté (de)" ou "à proximité (de)" qui peuvent être employées sans complément, donc sans _de_.


----------



## Bezoard

Pas tout à fait d'accord. 

_"Aux alentours"_ se rencontre fréquemment sans complément explicite derrière (il y a généralement un complément implicite, reprenant un nom déjà mentionné) : 



> -Promenades délicieuses _aux alentours_, joli jardin, salles de bains, beaux salons, billard, piano, journaux, etc. , tels sont les principaux délassements qu'on y trouve.
> -Les sources d'eaux qui se trouvent, tant dans ce lieu, qu'_aux alentours_, sont très-abondantes.
> -Les femelles des Caïmans se réunissent plusieurs ensemble pour pondre leurs œufs au même endroit , et l'une d'elles reste continuellement en sentinelle _aux alentours.
> -_Pas un chant, pas une conversation à haute voix n'étaient tolérés aux_ alentours.
> -_Celui qui commande un poste doit se procurer sans cesse des renseignements sur ce qui se passe aux_ alentours. _



On peut aussi rencontrer _"aux environs"_ dans une syntaxe semblable, quoique moins fréquemment que _"aux alentours", _et le complément implicite est généralement mentionné juste avant :


> -Pour les vacances, je serai principalement à Marseille et aux environs.
> -Ce village, situé dans une vallée, n'est séparé de Cachant que par un superbe aqueduc construit au 16° siècle par les ordres de la reine Marie de Médicis, sur les dessins de Jacques de Brosse, pour conduire à Paris par des voûtes souterraines, les eaux qui ont leurs sources au village de Rungis et _aux environs_.
> -Il y a toute apparence que l'édifice de ce temps-là était à la même place où l'on voit celui d'aujourd'hui; peut-être n'était-il qu'_aux environs_; car souvent, pour agrandir les églises, on les a rebâties dans les lieux où...


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> On peut aussi rencontrer _"aux environs"_ dans une syntaxe semblable, quoique moins fréquemment que _"aux alentours", _et le complément implicite est généralement mentionné juste avant :


Dans les exemples que tu donnes, je mettrais plutôt "dans les _environs/ alentours". 
"*Aux *alentours/ environs"_ sans complément explicite derrière me gêne, même si ça_ se rencontre fréquemment._


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> p.e. Il habite dans les environs. / aux environs





JClaudeK said:


> _"*Aux *alentours/ environs"_ sans complément explicite derrière me gêne, même si ça_ se rencontre fréquemment._


C’est pourtant une construction tout à fait canonique ; du coup, la croix rouge me parait injustifiée :


> *Rem.* Syntagmes _les alentours du village, les fermes des alentours; surveiller les alentours, *rôder aux alentours, dans les alentours.*_
> 
> ALENTOURS : Définition de ALENTOURS





> *III.−* _Subst. masc._ [Désigne une proximité]
> A.− [*Le compl. du n., explicité ou non*, désigne un lieu] Espace situé autour, à proximité d'un lieu
> [...]
> *2.* _Au plur., cour._ _Les environs_ *(d'un lieu)*.
> [...]
> − _Loc. prép._ _*Aux/dans les* environs d'une ville._ _Mon voyage de découvertes dans la capitale *et aux environs* _(Flaub., _Corresp.,_1863, p. 324)
> 
> ENVIRONS : Définition de ENVIRONS


(Graissé, souligné par moi.)


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> p.e. Il habite dans les environs. / aux environs _(loc adv) _


Avec le verbe "habiter", j’exclurais totalement "aux environs".
Il faudrait au moins que "le complément implicite soit mentionné juste avant " cf. #5


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> Avec le verbe "habiter", j’exclurais totalement "aux environs".


Et ton avis est-il fondé sur autre chose que ton inappétence pour cette forme ?



JClaudeK said:


> Il faudrait au moins que "le complément implicite soit mentionné juste avant " cf. #5


Mais de toute façon pour que_ environs, alentours, proximité_ et les autres du même genre fassent sens, il faut forcément que le lieu dont il est question ait été évoqué précédemment ou bien qu'il fasse partie de la situation d’énonciation.


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> Et ton avis est-il fondé sur autre chose que ton inappétence pour cette forme ?


La réponse est là:


Bezoard said:


> Il faudrait au moins que "le complément implicite soit mentionné juste avant " cf. #5


Donc, la phrase (isolée - par exemple en réponse à "Où est-ce qu'il habite ?") "Il habite  aux environs/ aux alentours." (voir OP) me semble impossible.


Pour


roquette said:


> Il faut dire: "il habite dans les alentours" et "il habite aux alentours de la ville"? Il faut le compléter si c'est avec "aux" et si c'est avec "dans" il ne faut pas de complément?


la réponse est:
On peut effectivement dire "Il habite dans les alentours/ les environs". - c'est à dire (en gros) qu'on ne sait pas exactement où il habite, mais on sait que ce n'est pas très loin (de celui qui parle).


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> Donc, la phrase (isolée) "Il habite aux environs/ aux alentours." (voir OP) me semble impossible.



Soit la phrase est « isolée », et c’est la situation d’énonciation qui permet de déterminer le lieu.
Auquel cas, *aux* me semble aussi recevable que *dans les*.
_- C’est joli ici, dis donc !
- Très, oui. Tiens au fait, je sais pas si tu sais, mais Bébert habite* dans les / aux* environs-alentours. _
(Je suis une super dialoguiste.)

Soit la phrase est « isolée », sans que la situation d’énonciation ou le contexte ne permettent de savoir à quel lieu ces alentours ou environs réfèrent et auquel cas, *dans les* ne me parait pas plus recevable que *aux*.
Un roman qui commencerait ainsi, et qui ne préciserait pas par la suite de quel endroit il est question serait un peu bancal.
_Il habitait *dans les* alentours / *dans les* environs.  Il aimait cet endroit. Il y avait emménagé quelques mois plus tôt et…_
(Je suis une super romancière aussi, à deux doigts du Goncourt.)

Dans les environs / les alentours de quoi, d’où ?


----------



## SergueiL

C'est entendu, "aux alentours" sans la préposition "de" figure encore dans les dictionnaires. Ne trouvez-vous pas cependant qu'il est vieilli, qu'il fait un peu dix-neuvième siècle ?


----------



## k@t

Je n’ai pas vraiment d’avis sur la question.

Pour ces 4 formes sans préposition, trois recherches sur GoogleLivres vont dans le même sens et indiquent par ordre de fréquence :

*Dans les environs
Aux alentours*
puis
*Aux environs
Dans les alentours*

Ngram de _dans les environs, alentours / aux environs, alentours + _et.
Ngarm de _dans les environs, alentours / aux environs, alentours + _pour.
Ngram de _dans les environs, alentours / aux environs, alentours + _avec_._
En sus, comparaison entre _aux alentours_ et _aux environs_ suivis d'une ponctuation, on ne peut obtenir cette recherche avec _dans les_, ça dépasse le quota de mots autorisés.
Ngram de_ aux alentours, aux environs + _ponctuation_._

Ça n’a évidemment rien d’une démonstration, c’est juste la peut-être indication, d’une peut-être tendance.
Et, toujours d’après ces recherches, on voit que *aux alentours *ne semble pas particulièrement 19e.
Une recherche moins précise (voir ngram *ici*) parait confirmer que* aux alentours (de)* n’était vraisemblablement guère usité au 19e et qu’il ne fait que progresser depuis.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> On peut aussi rencontrer _"aux environs"_ dans une syntaxe semblable, quoique moins fréquemment que _"aux alentours", _et le complément implicite est généralement mentionné juste avant


 Je ne saurais mieux dire. En d'autres termes, en emploi adverbial (donc sans _de_ après), on trouve tant _aux environs_ que _aux alentours_, mais ce premier emploi se rencontre majoritairement après une autre indication de lieu, avec un _et_ intercalaire (_*à X et* aux environs_), le complément _de X_ étant simplement sous-entendu (_à X et aux environs de X_).

Cela étant dit, même si je dirais plutôt « rare » ou « inhabituel » que « impossible », je rejoins JCK quand il parle de _aux environs_ avec le verbe _habiter_ :


JClaudeK said:


> Avec le verbe "habiter", j’exclurais totalement "aux environs". Il faudrait au moins que "le complément implicite soit mentionné juste avant





JClaudeK said:


> Donc, la phrase (isolée - par exemple en réponse à "Où est-ce qu'il habite ?") "Il habite aux environs/ aux alentours." (voir OP) me semble impossible.



Si je pourrais très bien dire _Il habite *aux alentours*_, je ne dirais jamais _Il habite *aux environs*_ (en emploi adverbial, contrairement à l'emploi prépositionnel), alors que _Il habite *dans les environs*_ est très naturel pour moi.

J'ajouterai enfin qu'après une autre indication de lieu, il y a encore la solution de ne mettre aucune préposition, par exemple _à Paris et alentours_.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> je rejoins JCK quand il parle de _aux environs_ avec le verbe _habiter_ :





Maître Capello said:


> Si je pourrais très bien dire _Il habite *aux alentours*_, je ne dirais jamais _Il habite *aux environs*_


Oui, mais la question n’est pas tant de savoir ce que vous dites ou ne dites pas, mais de savoir si ça peut se dire. Or, pour le moment, puisqu’aucun argument n’a été proposé, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne pourrait pas se dire.
JClaudeK affirme qu’_habiter *aux alentours*_ lui semble *impossible*, vous, ça vous parait *possible*, pourquoi pas, mais surtout, pourquoi ?
Pour ce qui est de _habiter *aux environs*_, vous êtes tous les deux d’accord, pourquoi pas, mais surtout pourquoi ?
On voit bien que le seul jugement intuitif n’est pas suffisant.

Voici quelques exemples de _*habiter + aux environs *_:


> qui habitait aux environs, et qui était archiprêtre.
> source





> Le docteur habitait aux environs et se montrait de bon conseil.
> source





> à la famille de Rhodes qui habitait aux environs, et apprit de sa sœur que ce dernier se trouvait maintenant en garnison à Tucson, Arizona
> source





> Justement une de leurs amies habitait aux environs et s'engageait à fournir un alibi très acceptable, en affirmant mordicus les avoir retenues toute la journée
> source





> Elle habitait aux environs, à Villeseine, elle avait deux enfants malades à la fois.
> source





> .. qui habitait aux environs, à Cyarwa.
> source





> il habite aux environs, dans un endroit…
> source





> d’un ami qui habite aux environs, et qui
> source





> qui habite aux environs, et à qui
> source





> une tribu hoggar habite aux environs et au Nord du puits.
> source


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> JClaudeK *affirme* qu’_habiter *aux alentours*_ *est* *impossible*


Faux !


JClaudeK said:


> Donc, la phrase (isolée - par exemple en réponse à "Où est-ce qu'il habite ?") "Il habite aux environs/ aux alentours." (voir OP) *me semble* impossible.




Mauvais exemple:
- une tribu hoggar habite _aux environs et au Nord *du* puits._


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> Faux !



J'ai battu ma coulpe et modifié (enfin, il y a quand même eu une croix rouge et un _j'exclurais totalement_, oui c'est vrai, c'est un conditionnel  - mais j'ai tout de même modifié).


----------



## JClaudeK

Mais si ça peut te faire plaisir, je retire tout ce que j'ai dit pour que tu aies le dernier mot.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Oui, mais la question n’est pas tant de savoir ce que vous dites ou ne dites pas, mais de savoir si ça peut se dire. Or, pour le moment, puisqu’aucun argument n’a été proposé, je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne pourrait pas se dire.


Bien sûr que « ça peut se dire » ! Je n'ai jamais prétendu le contraire… C'est d'ailleurs ce que suggérait Bezoard et que j'ai avalisé. Tout ce que je dis, c'est que _habiter aux environs_ n'est pas aussi fréquent et pas aussi naturel pour moi que _habiter dans les environs_.

Quoi qu'il en soit, puisque nous sommes plusieurs francophones à trouver étrange ou tout au moins plus rare de dire _habiter aux environs_, il vaut sans doute mieux que les apprenants du français évitent cette construction.


----------

